# Am I Pushing It?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok done made up my mind to go from 227 pounds to 200 pounds by October 15 and lose another 30 by end of the year.

Everyone around me is saying I'm crazy and to eat! I don't want to!!!

Ok 200 by middle of October is very doable and I might hold off losing the other 30 but am I wrong?

big rockpile


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

If I'm not mistaken, you have several medical issues and if that is the case, have you spoken with your doctor about a safe and reasonable plan or are you just going this on your own. If you are doing it on your own, how are you planning on doing it? Are you just moderating your portions or what?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Losing that much weight is a good possibility, but only if you have healthy plan. Just not eating is never a good course of action and will _*always*_ lead to regaining the weight and further health issues.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I lost 100 pounds,regained 30,that's what I'm really being gone.Extra 30 would be nice.

Watching portions and calories.

big rockpile


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I think 27 pounds in 3 months is doable, but I think an additional 30 in 2 1/2 months, with the holidays in there will be rough.

If you lost 100 before, it sounds like you know what you need to do. Don't starve yourself, of you will set yourself up for failure. Summer is a great time to diet, with lots of wonderful fresh fruits & veggies. You can do this!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

57 lbs in 5 1/2 months is doable, but it would probably be more like 42 lbs in the first 3 months and 15 in the last 2 1/2 months. A lot of the 30 lbs you regained is water weight and will come off quickly, so you will probably lose 20-25 lbs in the 1st month.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I agree that the 1st 30 will be relatively easy; it's not "old fat". I always lose weight in the summer; I have no appetite. Listen to your body; if you're not hungry, don't stuff yourself. I guess I wonder why you put the 30 back on--bored or people telling you that there are starving children somewhere so it's your job to be a member of the clean plate club?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

katydidagain said:


> I agree that the 1st 30 will be relatively easy; it's not "old fat". I always lose weight in the summer; I have no appetite. Listen to your body; if you're not hungry, don't stuff yourself. I guess I wonder why you put the 30 back on--bored or people telling you that there are starving children somewhere so it's your job to be a member of the clean plate club?


Or you look sick I Love you so I'll cook you a nice Pie.

My DD told me just how sick I looked.My wife says I lose this weight they will put me in the Hospital.

big rockpile


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

big rockpile said:


> Or you look sick I Love you so I'll cook you a nice Pie.
> 
> My DD told me just how sick I looked.My wife says I lose this weight they will put me in the Hospital.
> 
> big rockpile


They're not accustomed to seeing you thinner; their reaction is very normal. This is your life and your body so you need to weigh what makes you feel good. If your doctor doesn't object (and I doubt he will), then go for it at a reasonable pace. (I'm not sure 57 lbs by Christmas makes sense--maybe 40ish?)

As we age, we get saggy; I have. I work as a landscaper which means I am very active so I have relatively fewer issues with loose skin but it's there and no matter what I do I am going to be a bit saggy. I might look better with a few extra pounds but I like being slimmer. As I said it's your body and your life--do what makes you happy.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

Will you change your name to "Skinny Rockpile"?!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

big rockpile said:


> Or you look sick I Love you so I'll cook you a nice Pie.
> 
> My DD told me just how sick I looked.My wife says I lose this weight they will put me in the Hospital.
> 
> big rockpile


Sounds like you went low fat. Go high fat and you will look and be healthy.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

big rockpile said:


> My DD told me just how sick I looked.My wife says I lose this weight they will put me in the Hospital.


Unless you're 6'5", you won't look sick at 170. lol

Look at old photos sometime. Men in those days were _slim_. Louis L'Amour calls it "whipcord lean" in his books. But we've gotten so accustomed to today's fat people that _normal_ is seen as too skinny!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

ErinP said:


> Unless you're 6'5", you won't look sick at 170. lol
> 
> Look at old photos sometime. Men in those days were _slim_. Louis L'Amour calls it "whipcord lean" in his books. But we've gotten so accustomed to today's fat people that _normal_ is seen as too skinny!


This is me at 145 pounds












big rockpile


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

In which case, I'm _definitely_ not seeing how 25 pounds over that would possibly be considered "sick"... :shrug:


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

rocky 

Don't talk to the family about it any more. You know what to eat, and what not to eat. Do it quietly. You can still be firm about it. 

Go fishing more... everyone will be happy with that. Try gainig weight on a fish diet.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I agree, you do what you have to do. It's your body and your health. Sometimes people aren't supportive because they either get jealous, worried, or just want things to remain the same. But their reasons are seldom for true concern for you (although they sure can make it seem that way); rather it's their own insecurities cropping up.


----------



## Ciffer (Sep 13, 2010)

I am of the opinion it is not wise to set time goals for weight loss, it leads to taking things to extremes. If you get you diet in order, and I don't mean a temporary diet, but how you should be eating all the time, you will naturally move towards where you need to be, and towards where other people that eat the same way are. Ignore individuals and focus on societies, Americans are obese for a reason, our diet. Other societies that have essentially no obesity have a very different diet. Just a good thing to keep in mind. For what it is worth, I weigh 190lbs less than I did 7 years ago.


----------

